# Apple CarPlay



## _LadyCruze_ (10 mo ago)

Hi! Have you tried unpairing and re-pairing your phone to the unit through the phones CarPlay settings?

You can also make sure CarPlay is enabled on your iPhone and that you are running the latest version of iOS to support it. * Settings > Screen Time > Content & Privacy Restrictions > Allowed Apps, then enable both CarPlay and Siri*.

Also, probably made sure of this already, but make sure the CarPlay option is turned on in the MyLink settings if you can toggle it.


----------

